# Help! How do I rescind a Wyndham contract?



## butterfly57 (May 8, 2017)

Wyndham Resorts, I should know better by now. I've  owned since 1998, use my points, every odd year pretty well. It's all paid for. We went to the owners update luncheon and obviously the sales pitch that followed. My husband was all for it from the first offer they presented, I was not. After many,  many hours I finally got beat down. I was exhausted, hungry and had a headache. We wasted 9 hours there. I truly felt very beat down  and battered and When we got back to the room I did the math and realized what a terrible  financial mistake we made. We have the document that informs us we have 5 days to rescind but absolutely no contact information to send it to.They also took my current paid off points and used as a deposit. I want that back. They gave us an Amazon Fire Tablet too, signed us up for their credit card and a credit line with PayPal. Does anyone have an updated address to send a rescind letter to Wyndham?


----------



## donymo (May 8, 2017)

In the documents you signed, there is a page about rescinding and it tells you the address to send the written request to. Send a copy of that page and a letter from you stating that you want to RESCIND the contract. Send it CERTIFIED MAIL with RETURN RECEIPT to the address on the rescind page of your contract. Do it TODAY at your post office


----------



## butterfly57 (May 8, 2017)

donymo said:


> In the documents you signed, there is a page about rescinding and it tells you the address to send the written request to. Send a copy of that page and a letter from you stating that you want to RESCIND the contract. Send it CERTIFIED MAIL with RETURN RECEIPT to the address on the rescind page of your contract. Do it TODAY at your post office


Yes, there's a page that says we have 5 business days according to SC law but I had absolutely no information as to where to send a rescind letter. That's my dilemma. I don't dare go back to the sales office.


----------



## bendadin (May 8, 2017)

9 HOURS!!! That is abusive. I would be screaming about that. 

I went to a 3 hour Owner's Update (with three kids) and that was miserable. And that sales rep said that they don't take back the EOY any longer. But then again, my contracts are resale.


----------



## donymo (May 8, 2017)

Send rescind letter to:  

Wyndham Vacation Resorts
Attn: Account Servicing Operations, Rescission Department
P.O. Box 94443
Las Vegas, NV
89193


----------



## WalnutBaron (May 8, 2017)

bendadin said:


> 9 HOURS!!! That is abusive. I would be screaming about that.
> 
> I went to a 3 hour Owner's Update (with three kids) and that was miserable. And that sales rep said that they don't take back the EOY any longer. But then again, my contracts are resale.



Agreed. Completely out of hand. Bendadin's use of the word "abusive" is apt. 

After checking out a previous post on this subject, I found this address for rescission notices: 

Wyndham Vacation Resorts Inc.
Contracts Department
P.O. Box 94443
Las Vegas, Nevada 89193

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Passepartout (May 8, 2017)

You might start a new thread (or edit this one) with 'Need Wyndham Rescind Address' or similar in the header. I suspect it's in that contract, but you're looking at it, not me.

Good luck! Rescind means to set things back to before the sale, so you should get your original deal back, and of course you should send back the tablet unless it was a gift for attending the presentation, not a premium for buying.

Jim


----------



## butterfly57 (May 8, 2017)

bendadin said:


> 9 HOURS!!! That is abusive. I would be screaming about that.
> 
> I went to a 3 hour Owner's Update (with three kids) and that was miserable. And that sales rep said that they don't take back the EOY any longer. But then again, my contracts are resale.


Three kids in tow, that's terrible. Yes, after 9 hours I feel like I need therapy.


----------



## butterfly57 (May 8, 2017)

Passepartout said:


> You might start a new thread (or edit this one) with 'Need Wyndham Rescind Address' or similar in the header. I suspect it's in that contract, but you're looking at it, not me.
> 
> Good luck! Rescind means to set things back to before the sale, so you should get your original deal back, and of course you should send back the tablet unless it was a gift for attending the presentation, not a premium for buying.
> 
> Jim


I'm new here number one, working from my cell phone number two and can't figure out how to change/edit the header. Help please.
The tablet came out of the blue after we agreed to the deal, hadnt signed yet. No mention made of it prior, it just suddenly appeared. Their Wyndham book was on it to view resorts, in lieu of a paper book which they don't have for 2017.


----------



## Passepartout (May 8, 2017)

butterfly57 said:


> I'm new here number one, working from my cell phone number two and can't figure out how to change/edit the header.


Welcome, and don't be a stranger here. Looks like the address as been posted, so write your letter, get it to the post office, and enjoy the rest of your vacation.

Jim


----------



## WalnutBaron (May 8, 2017)

Passepartout said:


> Welcome, and don't be a stranger here. Looks like the address as been posted, so write your letter, get it to the post office, and enjoy the rest of your vacation.
> 
> Jim



The best thing you did was to reach out for help. As Jim said, the address is posted, so do the follow-up and then just relax. You were smart enough to do the math as soon as you got back, so you have time to write your letter and get it posted. One other thing I suggest: send the letter certified mail. That way you have both a tracking number to know that it arrived to Wyndham and on what date. Also, be sure to keep a copy of your letter.


----------



## brownhaired_girl (May 8, 2017)

Keep in mind , if both of you signed the contract, both of you need to sign the letter.  Good luck


----------



## Railman83 (May 8, 2017)

One of us, one of us, one of us...


----------

